# USS Ozark



## ole grouch (Apr 19, 2012)

Has anyone fished the Ozark? How was the fishing?

og


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

Ozark is great! Take plenty of jigs


----------



## ole grouch (Apr 19, 2012)

What do you catch and is it located at the published location?

OG


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

I was there today and the sharks were in-freekin-sane. There were a ton of fish showing up on the sonar but I could never get anything even half way to the bottom without a sharks hooking up.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I think the Ozark is the single most heavily fished spot south of Destin.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Kim said:


> I think the Ozark is the single most heavily fished spot south of Destin.


Kim I know this is a old thread, but I think I read you were out at the ozark here recently. How far from pensacola pass would you estimate the ozark is. I come out of orange beach, but sometimes will launch at hub Stacy's. 
I think I read somewhere it might be 28 miles from destin pass. 
Let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

No problem. 29 55.098, 86 34.930 and you are sitting right on top of the fish which are hanging 150 - 200 feet deep. On your way there watch for fish busting on the bait. Have a gotcha or something ready that the hardtails will hit, jigs will work as well. 10 to 15 inch baits will get eaten so make sure you have appropriate hooks. Last time I dropped a bait there I had my big hooks sent back up as tooth picks with embarrassing stupid human jokes tacked onto them. next time I'm there my big baits are going down on a 20/0 Owner, might be a little over kill but I'll break off before those hooks fail.
Almost forgot it's about 29 miles out of Destin and about 47 miles out of Pensacola.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> Kim I know this is a old thread, but I think I read you were out at the ozark here recently. *How far from pensacola pass would you estimate the ozark is.* I come out of orange beach, but sometimes will launch at hub Stacy's.
> *I think I read somewhere it might be 28 miles from destin pass*.
> Let me know.
> 
> Thanks


Goodle Earth says its 32m from Destin and 51.5m from P-cola Pass

Jimmy


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

My gps has it listed at 27.7 from the Destin sea buoy.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Kim said:


> No problem. 29 55.098, 86 34.930 and you are sitting right on top of the fish which are hanging 150 - 200 feet deep. On your way there watch for fish busting on the bait. Have a gotcha or something ready that the hardtails will hit, jigs will work as well. 10 to 15 inch baits will get eaten so make sure you have appropriate hooks. Last time I dropped a bait there I had my big hooks sent back up as tooth picks with embarrassing stupid human jokes tacked onto them. next time I'm there my big baits are going down on a 20/0 Owner, might be a little over kill but I'll break off before those hooks fail.
> Almost forgot it's about 29 miles out of Destin and about 47 miles out of Pensacola.


Thanks so much Kim.
I may just drag the boat for a weekend over to destin, and come out of there. Destin is always a nice place to visit.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Might see you there heading out shortly.


----------

